
Ajit Pai’s “Harlem Shake” video preparations must remain secret, FCC says - clebio
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/04/fcc-wont-reveal-the-secrets-behind-ajit-pais-anti-net-neutrality-dance-video/
======
trisimix
Why is he like this

~~~
jstarfish
He's a "useful idiot."

The White House is being run like a reality TV show. The news outlets are all
fixated on its theatrics-- "you'll never guess who Trump fired this week!" in
between meaningless gossip and muckraking affairs with washed-up porn stars.
It's a hit parade of scandal.

Neutering net neutrality was a big, dramatic deal that upset a lot of people
and drew a lot of attention. Putting this offensive moron out there is just
another sideshow that soaked up a lot of energy and made us all feel helpless
about the outcome of something many cared about. Like Shkreli's antics, stunts
like his get us emotionally invested in hating him because he's baiting and
trolling us all the while.

Meanwhile submarines like the CLOUD act get passed with no fanfare. Trade wars
with China are begun. Nobody notices, because we're all busy throwing rotten
tomatoes at the dancing fool.

~~~
Clubber
I think the current news media should share some of the blame for chasing
dollars through emotion way more than journalism.

Shkrelli was a small bit player in that realm. Much larger companies with much
more money and power are doing the same thing doing much more damage by sheer
volume than Shkrelli. We certainly don't see article after article about that.

